
They built a desktop app for Google Play Music - Lordarminius
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/google-play-music-desktop-radiant-player-gpmdp/
======
Lordarminius
Sometimes it feels good to know you are not alone. I have never understood
this fascination with phone apps and mobile, and hourly prognostications that
desktop is dead... I love my desktop(laptop). It provides me with a more
comfortable interface. Phone screens are too small, the navigation buttons are
more difficult to use. I use my phone to browse the web on occasion, and as a
last resort. The desktop is not dead.

